# Pigeon with clicking noise



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have a pigeon that seems to be pretty lethargic and when i hold it up to my ear i can hear a raspy clicking noise every few seconds. any advice? thanks!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Check for canker.... O_O (open her mouth and look for yellow growths)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Could be popping her air sacs out of fright or stress, as well.

The lethargy is a real concern. As November said, check for canker and also check her poops. Also, has she been eating ? How's the weight ????

Do you have any antibiotics around ?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

citycowgirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a pigeon that seems to be pretty lethargic and when i hold it up to my ear i can hear a raspy clicking noise every few seconds. any advice? thanks!


clicking sound refers to some air sac problem, better go for a vet

Check this out
http://godsownloft.webs.com/diseasesymptoms.htm


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

In the last couple of months I have pulled two birds from my loft exhibiting a crackling sound...almost as if they had a touch of Bronchitis ......I am unsure if this is similar to the noise you are hearing , but I found that a short course of Baytril resolved the problem.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

This is classical of Air sac mite infection...
Treatment : Just put 2 drops of Ivermectin on the neck skin and repeat again after 12 days...and tel us the results


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

And if it has lead to a super added infection leading to bronchitis,and if the bird is already sick and not talking feed then you will have to start antibiotics ,but if its not sick first put 2 drops of ivermectin on the skin and let us know the results


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

it turns out, she does have canker so i've begin treating her with metronidazole. hopefully that will clear it up


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

citycowgirl said:


> it turns out, she does have canker so i've begin treating her with metronidazole. hopefully that will clear it up


*Glad you found it, however, I would also check/treat for air sac mites.*


----------

